# Kubota!



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm very proud of my Kubota Tractor, it's a real work horse and I'd recommend a Kubota to anyone who is in the market for a tractor. This one I have is a smaller tractor model L245DT.





This is a dead tree I uncovered in a large blackberry infestation of my fencing around the yards of the house. I spent the day clearing out the bushes and low and behold I found this tree inside the blackberry patch, mostly covered by the berries. I didn't even know the tree was in all that thicket.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

HERE HERE......thats all we run. We have a 108 and I have a 2350 for the yard and my little small patch of heaven Had some issues after the warranty, and Kubota fixed them without us even asking.......GREAT customer service..


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

My L4400. Is is just me, or do all tractor owners think that the next size up would be a great idea....


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Bigger is better :applause:


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Barry Digman said:


> My L4400. Is is just me, or do all tractor owners think that the next size up would be a great idea....


I have a L3830 love the tractor....but wish I'd bought the L43:doh::doh:


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

L3130. Perfect size for what I need. Glad I went with the L series upgrades.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3996843709/

Have compared with similar JD, New Holland, etc and all the owners wish they went with Kubota after some time with mine.


----------



## treeoflife (Aug 20, 2009)

We love our B7800 (or should I say Bee7800 :lpf and it's a beast. Can't imagine being without it now. It also has a Woods 70x backhoe with the manual thumb which is invaluable for picking up huge logs and rocks. This machine rocks!


----------

